# Server can't open database?



## Moggy (Aug 15, 2010)

It seems to be a server problem, but it's been like this all day.
It won't upload or download, is there something I can do about it?
Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome to the weekend Boinic sever down.  The boys and girls at IBM like to take this time to do maintanance.  You can't realy do much on you're end.


----------

